# Walkure Bayreuth - anyone tried?



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm talking about this:

http://prima-coffee.com/brewer/walkure-bayreuth-porcelain-pour-over-brewer

although it sounds like a German jet fighter from WWII









Read a few reviews that said it's good, although I don't think anyone sells them in the UK.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Not tried but Bayreuth is a lovely part of Germany. Spent around 6 months in that region


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

The name is strangely similar to Beirut

Anyways, will probably buy the smaller version, any more takers here? it would probably reduce shipping costs. Cost is around 70euros for the 350ml version + shipping which should be around 15euros or so.

Regards,

T.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

You can count me in for the smaller version. I really like the design!

I think they got the name Walkure from Wagner who built his magnificent festspielhaus (sp?) in Bayreuth. Die Walkure is the title of one of his operas.

I was fortunate enough to go to the festival there once, many years ago. An unforgettable experience - if you like Wagner that is!!!

David


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Great! I'm currently in contact with Walkure directly, when I get a shipping price I shall let you know.

From what you are saying, no wonder I got mostly opera hall photos when I googled the name

Regards,

T.


----------



## MellowCat (Jun 7, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> I was fortunate enough to go to the festival there once, many years ago. An unforgettable experience - if you like Wagner that is!!!
> 
> David


I heard its about a 15 year waiting list to get tickets, a whole week of The Ring and lectures on wagner. Once in a lifetime experience I'm sure.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Got some info back from the factory, looks like shipping is 16.50euro although I got a 15% discount which is nice, so total is 74 euros (350ml capacity). If anyone else is interested I can ask them whether they can do a similar deal on a few ones?

Regards,

T.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Right I finally got the 350ml version, it got sent to my old address and in effect sent back to Germany, the factory was happy to send it yet again to the right address, free of charge! discount was nice, shipping was reasonable, quality of the brewer is great, so altogether it makes me pretty happy. The only issue is the porcelain filter size, which is pretty coarse and so will definitely let some sediment through, but it brews a nice cup and is effortless. Would recommend!

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

Walkure is my everyday brewing method at home, I have a "classic" version: http://prima-coffee.com/brewer/walkure-karlsbad-porcelain-pour-over-brewer

I've switched from Aeropress (with Able FINE filter) - still using it on go









With my Porlex it was a quite challenge to find a proper grind to achieve 4-6 minutes brewing time (now the setting is marked on the burrs







)

My method:

15g of coffee

pre-heating with hot water (this also helps to prevent a bit sediment in a cup)

90C filtered water

pour 50g of water to bloom for 30s

add in chunks the rest of water 150-200g (having final result of 200-250g used)

- I check the amount of water in a filter chamber to have the coffee wet all the time

total time 4-6 minutes - depends on type of coffee and grinding

Immediately after the brew I pour the coffee into my favorite mug leaving a bit of coffee with the sediment passed the filter in Walkure cup.

Enjoy!


----------



## lajos88 (Nov 5, 2014)

With my new Feldgrind a cup of Waklure brew is cleaner and a taste is more delicious, less bitter, more body comparing to the same coffee used ground by Porlex.


----------

